# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Please Help, Merlin 430R

## pete25

G'day all names Peter & new to this forum, I am in need of some help. I have a Merlin 430R elcectric roller door opener that is playing up. Could anyone please help with an operating manual. My door shudders as it nears the closed position. It has been suggested I reprogram the mechanism but I am not sure & would like some help. If the manual could be scanned I could give my email address to send it to or just post it to this forum. Cheers to all Pete

----------


## gpkennedy

http://www.uk-automation.co.uk/pdf/430R-user.pdf
this may help

----------

